# hard gay



## Vibgyor (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igC4bPDp6cU

some kind of gay japanese game show

May not be safe for some work places[------edited in by Trpdwarf.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 12, 2011)

That stole minutes from my life and brain cells from my head. I demand a refund!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 12, 2011)

america doesnt make oppression as much fun as hard gay does

i should move


----------



## Aden (Jan 12, 2011)

Fucking Japanese shows that always have to have the viewer reaction shots in the corner


----------



## Monster. (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm suing for damage to my retinas.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 12, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> I'm suing for damage to my retinas.


 
 this joke was even funnier the second time


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jan 12, 2011)

Lol that was awesome, I like his outfit, cept the top is kind of dull


----------



## Xavan (Jan 12, 2011)

I won't even watch and tell you gay or not, the Japanese are always like that.


----------



## Jude (Jan 12, 2011)

lol wtf japan.

I was actually surprised that people showed up to the shop.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 12, 2011)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Lol that was awesome, I like his outfit, cept the top is kind of dull


 
He look like Mr. Slave from south park.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 13, 2011)

It's been a while since I saw one the of hard gay vids.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 13, 2011)

Why... Just why...


----------



## Corto (Jan 13, 2011)

Old as fuck. Still funny though.


----------



## Azure (Jan 13, 2011)

Hard Gay is my fucking idol. Watched him for years on my EXPANDED CABLE PACKAGE.


----------



## Saintversa (Jan 14, 2011)

that shit had me laughing so hard haha i love when he passed that guy the magazine in the ramen shop


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jan 14, 2011)

I luv Japan lol.
And i remember seeing Hard Gay in a game called WWE Raw, which was very wierd, but funny xD


----------

